# Silver Leupold X-Bolt bases



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/1362215755/leupold-2-piece-dual-dovetail-scope-base-browning-x-bolt

Long story short, I ended up with two sets. PM if interested.


----------

